
Fukushima: 28 Signs That The West Coast Is Being Fried With Nuclear Radiation - deusclovis
http://ukiahcommunityblog.wordpress.com/2013/10/22/fukushima-28-signs-that-the-west-coast-is-being-absolutely-fried-with-nuclear-radiation/
======
scribble73
I'm not even going to apologize for casting a dash of cold water on this scary
article. The fact is, if you wanted to find out how much radiation is reaching
the West Coast, you could test for it. Easily. Nobody has done that. Why?

I'm going to be taking a nap until I see (on this science and technology site)
that some real Scientists have conducted some real scientific tests and have
recovered some real scientific data, that leads to some real scientific
description of the problem -- in Scientific terms. Really. Wake me when you do
the job.

------
Raphmedia
That's a great post. I'll be sure to take a look at all the articles that are
linked in it!

